# Stud Cat



## Eliza (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, 
After much research i have just purchased my first stud cat with 3gen pedigree papers, with vaccination card and a blue slip which states Application for the transfer of ownership of registered cats. Do i just send this to the GCCF, what happens next? As i have never filled one of these forms in before- 

As i plan to breed this cat with visiting Queens, what paperwork is invloved with the GCCF so that the Queen he mates with all the kittens are registered properly as i am still slightly confused.

Thanks very much for your help guys.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow!

I am amazed that anyone sold you a stud cat when you are not experianced in breeding.

A stud cat is not something that can be entered into lightly.

Have you got his accomadation prepared as he won't be able to live in the house unless you have a sepcially accomadated area.

Is he on the active register? This is the most important part.

Has he been health tested and blood grouped?

You will then need to show him as breeders when choosing a stud want a male with show success and you will not attract enough females to keep him happy.

A stud male can become bery frustrated without enough 'company' are you sure you are able to meet his needs?

He will need company a lot as it's a very lonely life being a stud cat.

You then need to know EVERYTHING about the breed as the owner of the female will be turning to YOU for advise and it will be down to you to check the pedigree's and ensure the cats are compatable.

You will be responsible for the care of any visting females.

Stud ownership is usually only undertaken by experianced breeders as is it very complex and difficult to do correctly.

The paperwork you asked about in your original question is a mating certificate, you would complete and give this to the female owner and they would register the kittens.

If you cannot commit to all this then you are best neutering your cat and keeping him as a pet, this is not something to enter into lightly and you can end up doing a lot of harm if not done correctly.


----------



## Eliza (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your help.


I have been breeding cats for over 3 years now along with some advice and help of another breeder (a stud service) who i've known since starting , i would like to breed BSH as my family pet has always been a Blue BSH (who is neutered BTW) I started slowly with just one Queen and i undestand and appreciate all the hardwork it takes to keeping cats and raising kittens- and have understood from numerous people that it is hard work to keep a Stud as the owner of the stud i use has said.

I have his seperate accomadation and everything that is needed to keep a stud, as i sorted this months before buying him as i have been looking for a good stud in the last 2 months and have finally found him.

I understand about the mating certificate as i have had these before- i thought the GCCF asked the Stud owner to provide other papers. Maybe its just the mating certificate then.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Hi, thanks for your help.
> 
> I have been breeding cats for over 3 years now along with some advice and help of another breeder (a stud service) who i've known since starting , i would like to breed BSH as my family pet has always been a Blue BSH (who is neutered BTW) I started slowly with just one Queen and i undestand and appreciate all the hardwork it takes to keeping cats and raising kittens- and have understood from numerous people that it is hard work to keep a Stud as the owner of the stud i use has said.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the mis-understanding!

It appeared like you had just aquired a stud cat with no breeding experiance.

When you register the stud with the GCCF or transfer him to your name if he is already registered you will need to provide a 'certificate of entireity' you can either print the form from the GCCF website or ask them to send you one.

This then has to be completed by your vet which is basically to confirm that the cat has two normal testicles.

You send this off with your registration documents and then from that point you just supply the owner of the queen with mating certificate.

There is more information on registration here:

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

You can download the certificate of entireity form as well as a mating certificate and other registration doucuments here:

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

Hope that helps!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you have the one queen, then that is not really a lot of stimulation for your stud. Also being a small new breeder yourself then, unless you live in an area which there are very few boys at public stud, I doubt that you will find many breeders would want to use him.

Is the breeder of your stud boy aware that you want to offer a public stud service from him? Many breeders are very against their boys being used in this way and would not give you permission to do that.

If he is already an experienced boy, you then have to ask the question why was he sold on? Health? Genetics? Quality of kittens? Is his original breeder aware that he has been sold on? is she happy? etc.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You only need to provide the mating certificate as far as I am aware - but to be fair it is years since I have had any visitors to any of my studs.

Liz


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

You do not need a certificate of entirety before registering a boy - as long as you've sent the CoE (signed by your vet) to GCCF by the time you want to register the first kittens from your boy, that's quite OK.

You would need to get your boy blood tested for FeLV and FIV, as owners of visiting queens would want to see evidence that he is negative for these viruses, and equally you would want to see the same for any visiting queens. You also need to be sure that he is up to date with his vaccinations (same with queens). When a queen visits, the owner needs to bring her vaccination certificate, pink registration or transfer slip (you must check that she is on the active register as it's against GCCF rules to accept non-active queens to stud), and a copy of her pedigree. You need to be familiar with your boy's lines (way beyond his 4 generation pedigree) as you should not accept queens to stud who are too closely related to him.

stud owners should also be able to advise queen owners on the expected colours of kittens they'll get from a mating, so you'll need to be familiar with basic feline colour genetics.



Cat_Crazy said:


> Sorry for the mis-understanding!
> 
> It appeared like you had just aquired a stud cat with no breeding experiance.
> 
> ...


----------

